# Streaming TV with DVR and ad skipping



## Mike Schwartz (Jan 26, 2021)

I currently have cable TV and TiVo, and I'm looking to drop both.
We mostly watch streaming shows on Netflix, Prime, etc., but also want to watch some TV shows.
We don't need a huge channel selection - mostly want the basics (NBC, CNN, Fox, etc.)
I've read a number of forums, reviews, etc., I tried narrowing the choices with suppose.tv, and I also tried YouTube TV a couple of years ago.

The big catch for many of the things I've tried or read about: limits on ad skipping. I basically never want to watch ads, and I'm willing to pay more for that. That seems to eliminate many of the options.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

None do automatic ad skipping, it is all manual at this point in time. And that is only on recorded stuff, not VOD. The on demand tends to have ads that can’t be skipped.

I’ve done it on AT&T, YTTV, Sling and Philo. Not tried any of the others.


----------



## Mike Schwartz (Jan 26, 2021)

lparsons21 said:


> None do automatic ad skipping, it is all manual at this point in time. And that is only on recorded stuff, not VOD. The on demand tends to have ads that can't be skipped.
> 
> I've done it on AT&T, YTTV, Sling and Philo. Not tried any of the others.


I don't mind having to skip ads manually. The thing I want to avoid is services that offer a DVR that only lets you record (and fast forward over ads on) some channels, or that don't let you skip ads in general. So you're saying you're able to skip all ads on the 4 services you mentioned?

Thanks.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

All of the recordings I ever tried on them, yeah I could do trickplay with them.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

For 'basic cable, type programming, the first hurdle is whether ota/antenna service is available at your location, as there are several commercial units that record and allow playback and ad skipping over your home network to single or multiple streaming boxes; having such capability makes the choice of cable replacement streamers much easier as you won't be limited to those which carry network or independent stations (which would be available ota). 

Hulu without commercials is excellent currently for abc/nbc/fox and a smattering of additional content, just not cbs, which is only on ota or their own streaming package or on a service that carries your local networks; again goes back to whether ota is capable at your location, or you have a work around like locast and are willing to try to bash up (and pay) for a dvr system that would work with it. 

By far the best streaming service with an 'ultimate' dvr system is youtube tv; with most major networks including pbs and unlimited dvr space up to 8 months + of storage. But limited subchannels (national feeds of 3 or so) but almost all the major 'cable' channels, not as good as the old psvue but close. For folks like me out in the sticks between two major markets (100+ miles in both directions) where ota is a physical impossibility, it is the best option. One market has locast and I subscribe but the dvr options are way too expensive and clumsy at best. YouTube tv plus hulu no ads fits my bill.

But the options depending on your needs and capability make a decision very unique to your location and wants.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Mike Schwartz said:


> I don't mind having to skip ads manually. The thing I want to avoid is services that offer a DVR that only lets you record (and fast forward over ads on) some channels, or that don't let you skip ads in general. So you're saying you're able to skip all ads on the 4 services you mentioned?
> 
> Thanks.


YTTV let's you FF thru ads on all DVRed content.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Mike Schwartz said:


> I currently have cable TV and TiVo, and I'm looking to drop both.
> We mostly watch streaming shows on Netflix, Prime, etc., but also want to watch some TV shows.
> We don't need a huge channel selection - mostly want the basics (NBC, CNN, Fox, etc.)


The cheapest solution would be to use an OTA antenna and DVR to record shows from the major broadcast nets (ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox, CW, PBS, etc.). Does your current TiVo work with OTA or only cable?

Alternatively, you could subscribe to Hulu ad-free at $12/mo and that will give you next-day access to primetime shows from ABC, NBC and Fox. For PBS, you can use their free app, which is ad-free other than a short sponsor thank-you "ad" at the start of some shows. For CBS, you'd need to also subscribe to ad-free CBS All Access at $10/mo. (That service will soon be replaced by the bigger Paramount+, which will still offer next-day access to CBS primetime shows, along with lots of other stuff. No word yet on pricing.)

The cheapest way to get CNN and several other popular cable nets would be to go with Sling. They offer two different base packages with somewhat different channels, each at $35/mo with a 50-hr cloud DVR that allows you to rewind and FF in all recordings, including skipping over ads.

If all that sounds like a hassle, well, you could instead go with a fuller streaming cable TV service that includes your locals (Sling doesn't) plus the most popular cable channels. YouTube TV, Fubo TV and Hulu with Live TV all cost $65/mo while AT&T TV (best picture and sound quality) starts at $70/mo for their lowest-tier package.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

If all you are looking for is the basic OTA channels, you can use a combination of Locast (donation of $5 a month to get rid of the nag screens) if that's available in your area, and Channels DVR ($8 a month, using a computer, or even a flash drive or a NAS server as your DVR). That's $13 a month and it works well. Channels DVR has a one button commercial skip (i.e. hit the button to skip and it skips the WHOLE commercial break in one shot).


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Another option for locals is Locast combined with the Stremium service that consolidates various subscription services into a single guide, and offers cloud DVR service at $5/mo per 25 hour time block. Manual ad skipping only though...


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Would this work for you?

C71KW-200 Set top box User Manual Samsung Electronics (fccid.io)


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Would this work for you?
> 
> C71KW-200 Set top box User Manual Samsung Electronics (fccid.io)


That's the ATT TV box


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Well it is a streaming only box -LOL


----------



## Mike Schwartz (Jan 26, 2021)

mjwagner said:


> YTTV let's you FF thru ads on all DVRed content.


I just signed back up for YouTube TV, and tried watching a show (The Flash). It made me watch 20-30 sec long ads 4 times during the show, and it wouldn't let me fast forward past them.

What am I missing? This is specifically what I was originally asking about. I would be happy to pay more, and I don't mind manually fast forwarding, but I do not want to be forced to watch ads. Is this possible with YTTV?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Mike Schwartz said:


> I just signed back up for YouTube TV, and tried watching a show (The Flash). It made me watch 20-30 sec long ads 4 times during the show, and it wouldn't let me fast forward past them.
> 
> What am I missing? This is specifically what I was originally asking about. I would be happy to pay more, and I don't mind manually fast forwarding, but I do not want to be forced to watch ads. Is this possible with YTTV?


You were looking at a VOD, not a recording. Almost all VOD's have unskippable ads. With a recording you can skip ads.


----------



## Mike Schwartz (Jan 26, 2021)

lparsons21 said:


> You were looking at a VOD, not a recording. Almost all VOD's have unskippable ads. With a recording you can skip ads.


I see. So to record do I select "watchlist" for the show?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Mike Schwartz said:


> I see. So to record do I select "watchlist" for the show?


Find the show and click the "+" to add it to your library. You will then start getting VOD's for that show if available, and recordings when the show comes on live.

I makes for a hell of a mess in the Library, but you get used to it.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Mike Schwartz said:


> I just signed back up for YouTube TV, and tried watching a show (The Flash). It made me watch 20-30 sec long ads 4 times during the show, and it wouldn't let me fast forward past them.
> 
> What am I missing? This is specifically what I was originally asking about. I would be happy to pay more, and I don't mind manually fast forwarding, but I do not want to be forced to watch ads. Is this possible with YTTV?


It wasn't DVR it was VOD. When you first add a show to your library YTTV will typically add a bunch of VOD content to your library for that show. You won't get any DVR content for a show until episodes of that show actually air on a channel in your subscription after the day/time you add the show to your library. The easy way to tell the difference between DVR and VOD content in your library is to look at the text under the episode tile in your library. If you see the word "RECORDED" it's DVR content, if you don't it's not.


----------



## Mike Schwartz (Jan 26, 2021)

lparsons21 said:


> Find the show and click the "+" to add it to your library. You will then start getting VOD's for that show if available, and recordings when the show comes on live.
> 
> I makes for a hell of a mess in the Library, but you get used to it.


Thanks!


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome to the world of streaming, @Mike Schwartz! We're not as active or rowdy here as some of the other boards on the forum, but we try to be as helpful as can be to all those making the leap. Be sure to help yourself to a piece of pie while you're here.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

> Mike Schwartz said:
> 
> 
> > I currently have cable TV and TiVo
> ...


Does your TiVo work with OTA?


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

Mike Schwartz said:


> I just signed back up for YouTube TV, and tried watching a show (The Flash). It made me watch 20-30 sec long ads 4 times during the show, and it wouldn't let me fast forward past them.
> 
> What am I missing? This is specifically what I was originally asking about. I would be happy to pay more, and I don't mind manually fast forwarding, but I do not want to be forced to watch ads. Is this possible with YTTV?


It's also possible that your market CW OTA channel isn't available thru YTTV. Mine isn't. In that event, any CW programming on YTTV will be on demand only and commercial skip won't be available.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I submit that the term "ad skipping" needs to be more carefully defined. There's a huge difference between being able to fast-forward through ads and having the service automatically skip them as DISH, Plex, TiVo, and others offer.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Gotta agree with harsh. I really like Paramount+ automatically skipping the ads rather than having to FF through the ads if I record a program from broadcast TV. CBS Sunday Morning takes 62 minutes to view a 90-minute show when the commercials are deleted by the provider.


----------

